# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Jeffrey Epstein | 2650 Grafts | 4 1/2 Mo. Post Op

## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

Before pics and 4 1/2 months after 2650 grafts with one image taken immediately post op.

----------


## bigmac

Great looking work and he is experiencing some good early growth.

The scar is looking great.

----------


## Spex

Looks great doc! :Smile:

----------


## SpencerKobren

Very clean work Dr. Epstein!

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

I appreciate the complements.  Using a plastic surgery technique, these fine line scars are achievable.

I would be happy to discuss in detail my technique of donor site closure, perhaps the single most important incision made in hair transplantation.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC
www.foundhair.com

----------


## J_B_Davis

> I appreciate the complements.  Using a plastic surgery technique, these fine line scars are achievable.
> 
> I would be happy to discuss in detail my technique of donor site closure, perhaps the single most important incision made in hair transplantation.
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
> Miami and NYC
> www.foundhair.com


 I'd like to take you up on that offer :Smile:  One of my biggest concerns is the scar. How do you make it so invisible? 
Thanks Dr. Epstein!

----------

